# Looking for Feedee Female Rper [Pokemon Weight Gain] [MxF]



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 12, 2022)

Looking for a feedee female pokemon rper, The setting's in an original region (you can pick a exact area) , info here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BkI-FnaZuYdgiYal-axH_tVK7XeYrJbsM2Kw2tVaOSc/edit?usp=drivesdk

I'll be playing as a Ghost-Normal Type Feeder Eevee, open to almost every kink: Also I may make art of the charas


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 12, 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 13, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 13, 2022)

Does the person's really gender matter


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 13, 2022)

Well I heavily (pun unintended) prefer Male x Female, so yes. Unless you mean the person playing the character, then no


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 13, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 13, 2022)

SnackenKingdom said:


> Well I heavily (pun unintended) prefer Male x Female, so yes. Unless you mean the person playing the character, then no


I'm talking my IRL gender I know some people who don't want to role play with me because I'm a guy honestly in my own personal opinion cursive I have junk in my pants it's not like they're going to get any pictures so what difference does it make


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 14, 2022)

Irl gender I don't care
The character you play i prefer they be female


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 14, 2022)

SnackenKingdom said:


> Irl gender I don't care
> The character you play i prefer they be female


Do you have discord


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 14, 2022)

Sadly not anymore, my phone broke so im using an old tablet that can't access it


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 14, 2022)

I didn't know eevees could be ghost type.


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 14, 2022)

This a fake region and fake variant of eevees, The Saphfyrian Eevee can have any additional type ontop of normal


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 15, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 15, 2022)

Bump


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 16, 2022)

Still open!


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 16, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 16, 2022)

My thing with your information in the document is that I can't tell if those are names are pokémon or people and if their names are pokémon I've never heard of before


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 16, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> My thing with your information in the document is that I can't tell if those are names are pokémon or people and if their names are pokémon I've never heard of before


There are no human, theres only pokemon


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 16, 2022)

SnackenKingdom said:


> There are no human, theres only pokemon


Then my point very well still stands your starter has a bunch of Pokemon I've never even heard of


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 16, 2022)

Which ones?


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 16, 2022)

SnackenKingdom said:


> Which ones?


To give you a bit of a hunch I stopped watching the Pokemon anime at around the orange Islands I can't even remember if they ever got to the end of the GS ball quest


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh dear lord, That was 7 games ago


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 17, 2022)

Never played any of the games either LOL


----------



## FatChimera (Oct 18, 2022)

I may be interested, though the knowledge about pokemon I have is rather low.


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 19, 2022)

Any knowledge is good knowledge!


----------



## FatChimera (Oct 20, 2022)

Suppose that is true. Hope it'll be enough then.


----------



## SnackenKingdom (Oct 20, 2022)

You interested?


----------



## FatChimera (Oct 21, 2022)

Suppose I am, yes.
Mind elaborating a little more on what exactly you are looking for? Particularly when it comes to kinks, etc.


----------

